# Everything look right?



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 5, 2016)

Drove my girl today in her new show cart and show harness. Her breast collar is hidden under all her hair ?. I have never driven in a show cart before, so does everything look right? TIA ? I'll post the picture in the comments.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 5, 2016)

How exciting for you! She looks gorgeous and happy in her finery.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 5, 2016)

you both look great and i hope you have fun. jeannie


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 7, 2016)

Maybe the horse just a little to far forward? The shafts look like they may poke her in the shoulder when turning. I believe you want the shaft tips more even with the front of the shoulder. There are others that know more and can help a little better. Other than that I think it a very nice turnout.

Here is a pic of my fox trotter. Just to show where the points of the shafts are. So when he turns he pushes the shaft to the side rather then being able to bend his front and get poked by the shaft point. I hope I'm making sense....


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 7, 2016)

Your new harness and cart are gorgeous, where did you get the harness if I may ask? I am shopping around for one for my new guy!

I agree with MajorClementine that the shafts need to come up more. Also, just more of a personal preference thing, I would tighten the breast collar up (not the tugs but so it sits higher on her) a bit. In my personal experience this allows the horse to trot out more as it frees up their shoulders. I teach my horses to pull from the center, not relying on the tugs so usually when they are collected the breast collar and tugs get loose freeing up their shoulder and allowing them to move freely. 

You should start posting videos/pictures in our Drive Day topic


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 9, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> Maybe the horse just a little to far forward? The shafts look like they may poke her in the shoulder when turning. I believe you want the shaft tips more even with the front of the shoulder. There are others that know more and can help a little better. Other than that I think it a very nice turnout.
> 
> Here is a pic of my fox trotter. Just to show where the points of the shafts are. So when he turns he pushes the shaft to the side rather then being able to bend his front and get poked by the shaft point. I hope I'm making sense....


Yes, you make sense. Thank you!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 9, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Your new harness and cart are gorgeous, where did you get the harness if I may ask? I am shopping around for one for my new guy!
> 
> I agree with MajorClementine that the shafts need to come up more. Also, just more of a personal preference thing, I would tighten the breast collar up (not the tugs but so it sits higher on her) a bit. In my personal experience this allows the horse to trot out more as it frees up their shoulders. I teach my horses to pull from the center, not relying on the tugs so usually when they are collected the breast collar and tugs get loose freeing up their shoulder and allowing them to move freely.
> 
> You should start posting videos/pictures in our Drive Day topic


It's the Starlake Rolled Show Harness. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 9, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> Maybe the horse just a little to far forward? The shafts look like they may poke her in the shoulder when turning. I believe you want the shaft tips more even with the front of the shoulder. There are others that know more and can help a little better. Other than that I think it a very nice turnout.
> 
> Here is a pic of my fox trotter. Just to show where the points of the shafts are. So when he turns he pushes the shaft to the side rather then being able to bend his front and get poked by the shaft point. I hope I'm making sense....


According to TTouch head analysis, your foxtrotter has the friendliest, smartest face!



Yankee Doodle Dandy said:


> It's the Starlake Rolled Show Harness. Thanks!


Are you happy with the blinders on your bridle?


----------



## OakLeafMiniatures (Mar 11, 2016)

I love your harness. I would move the saddle back an inch or two so the girth isn't so close to her elbow. That way she doesn't get pinched or rubbed by the girth when extending and bringing her leg back. If that makes sense? Just my preference.

What brand is the show cart?


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 11, 2016)

Are you happy with the blinders on your bridle?

Yes. They are kind of close to her eyes but she can still see good. Planning on stretching those out so they face outwards more so they won't be so close to her eyes.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Mar 11, 2016)

OakLeafMiniatures said:


> I love your harness. I would move the saddle back an inch or two so the girth isn't so close to her elbow. That way she doesn't get pinched or rubbed by the girth when extending and bringing her leg back. If that makes sense? Just my preference.
> 
> What brand is the show cart?


Thank you, I'll do that next time.This cart was made by Superior Sulky in Farmersville, Ohio. Definitely recommend him. Easy to work with and the cart is very nice and very nice to ride in.


----------



## OakLeafMiniatures (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's a picture from google for reference. Just off the withers seems to be the right spot.


----------

